# Do all p22's have threaded barrels (besides CA legal)



## Jinx

So my question is 2 parter. .IT stems from this auction http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=100964938 , i saw the guy said its 600 delivered or they can do 'the transfer' had me wondering if it was 600 with the price of the transfer for the supressor already included, I asume not, but now i figure, i may like to get a p22...

so my question is, do all p22's come with the threaded barrel? is it just recessed into the slide? most pictures i see do not show a threaded barrel.. I see some people sell adapters..

Also will the walther p22's that do not have the option for a threaded barrel all say CA on the side to designate california legal?

One day i may decide to buy a supressor for it, and i'm jut wondering what i need to know ahead of time.


----------



## andersmg

I can answer your first question, I have two P22's and neither of mine have threaded barrells.


----------



## Jinx

Are you sure? I just bought a p22 used, and it has the threaded barrel!

There's a little end cap on the end of my barrel with 2 indents in it and a silver wrench included it screws it off and viola! threaded barrel! :mrgreen:


----------



## Dsig1

As for the supressor, it looks as though it's included in the cost of the package since the P22's usually cost $300 - $400 and the supressors are about $200. However, you must know your local laws. Even though you pay for the gun and supressor, you may have a surcharge to transfer it to you. In PA, that surcharge is $200 and some added paperwork from the FFL. Since the auction seller can not know who is buying, he will only commit to transfer to your FFL. I doubt he'd pick up any transfer charges from there.


----------

